# FaderCtrl good bye??



## stigc56 (May 27, 2021)

Hi
I was one of many (?) who bought this unit when it was advertised here at VI Control. The unit is okay but the software to go with it is no longer working, I use Big Sur.
Has anyone here an idea what to do?
The software can't be that complicated?
I can still open the configuration panel and change the CC numbers for every fader, but the faders doesn't adopt to the setting.
What's the alternativ?

Regards MUSICMIND


----------



## samphony (May 27, 2021)

For me it is still working. But I’ll probably trsh it once I’m building a new studio desk.


----------



## kgdrum (May 27, 2021)

As a self confessed moron I must admit I have Faderctrl and never actually used it! lol I bought it,never got around to setting it up and it’s been gathering dust………..

*@stigc56
I’m not a programmer but would updating a CC control app for a newer OS be complicated for a programmer ?*

So as disappointed as we all were that Corey abandoned the project and vanished,I have to give him some credit. Fortunately he left the Faderctrl app on Dropbox and it’s still available 👍
I’m on Mojave so no problem here,I just downloaded the Faderctrl app and installed and have it up and running. So now I’m curious to see what I’ve neglected to use the last few years………………
Drummer jokes welcome 😂


----------



## jcrosby (May 28, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Drummer jokes welcome 😂


_What has two legs when it stands, 3 legs when it sits, and sounds like shit?_

A drummer!
*Ba-dum-dum-tssss*

_Who's the asshole who hangs out with the band that no one actually likes?_

The Drummer!
*Womp womp womp wah*

I won't quit my day job for comedy. I'll see myself out now....


----------



## Anders Wall (May 28, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> Has anyone here an idea what to do?
> The software can't be that complicated?
> I can still open the configuration panel and change the CC numbers for every fader, but the faders doesn't adopt to the setting.
> What's the alternativ?
> ...


Without knowing anything (about a lot of things) I humbly ask.
Can’t you use another computer to store the settings in the controller?
If you want to change on a daily/hourly basis then this is a bad idea, but if once a month/year I guess it’ll work.
/Anders


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi I’m enjoying my late exploration with FaderCtrl.
I read in a thread that there was a manual and that FaderCtrl had the ability to use banks so you can store CC info for various apps.
I’m finding if I restart my Mac I have to setup the CC’s all over again,is this correct or is there a way to store CC assignments?
Were these things ever implemented? 
Was an actual manual ever released?
If so could some kind soul send it to me?

Thanks


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 7, 2021)

Mine remembers my CC Settings. Sometimes some of the faders go haywire and sets itself to CC127. But its easy to fix and works again for a long time without problems. I never saw a manual.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 7, 2021)

Simon Ravn said:


> Mine remembers my CC Settings. Sometimes some of the faders go haywire and sets itself to CC127. But its easy to fix and works again for a long time without problems. I never saw a manual.


Hi Simon,
Thank you for this information.
So if you restart your computer the CC assignments for FaderCtrl will usually still be in place?
Are you on a PC or Mac?
Do you know if implementation of banks ever came to fruition?
Thanks
KG


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 7, 2021)

stigc56 said:


> Hi
> I was one of many (?) who bought this unit when it was advertised here at VI Control. The unit is okay but the software to go with it is no longer working, I use Big Sur.
> Has anyone here an idea what to do?
> The software can't be that complicated?
> ...


I'd be interested in this as well. My unit works fine but the software (Mojave) stopped working a long time ago.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 7, 2021)

Mike Marino said:


> I'd be interested in this as well. My unit works fine but the software (Mojave) stopped working a long time ago.


That’s a bit odd, I’m parked in Mojave and the software is working here,except saving assignments after rebooting the system.
Maybe because I setup initially in Mojave and didn’t update the OS with the FaderCtrl app software already installed? Maybe updating to Mojave the FaderCtrl software got corrupted?


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 7, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> That’s a bit odd, I’m parked in Mojave and the software is working here,except saving assignments after rebooting the system.
> Maybe because I setup initially in Mojave and didn’t update the OS with the FaderCtrl app software already installed? Maybe updating to Mojave the FaderCtrl software got corrupted?


Yeah, not sure. It seems to be hit and miss. In my case the software opens and shows the CC assignment for each fader...but it doesn't allow me to change any of the values.


----------



## stigc56 (Jun 8, 2021)

I wrote a macro for Keyboard Maestro, that fills the 8 CC input fields with the ones I prefer. It works very well, although FaderCtrl tends to "forget" the values quite often, and you can of course edit the values in the Macro to your like:


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 8, 2021)

I am on Mac, Mojave (and Catalina on a new system). And yes, CCs are kept after reboot. Except for the sometimes reset faders Seem to do. Can be in the middle of working it just changes from 11 to 127.


----------

